# Stuffed animals



## Defiant (Jan 12, 2009)

No I DO NOT call them plushies.
  Who else here collects them? How many do you have? Do you have a lot? How many do you have of each> I haven't seen this topic here yet..
38 racoons! (yes it looks like the CSI room!)
8 huskies
5 foxes
6 wolves 
2 coyotes (very hard to find!)
   SO whatcha got??


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't have any.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know how many, but I have some.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a nice plush critter of some sort.  I think it would make a nice accoutrement.


----------



## Uro (Jan 12, 2009)

Zero. I don't want people thinking I'm weird when they come into my house.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a few in the back of my closet from when I was (a lot) younger, they collect dust rather nicely.

I should probably give them to my niece or something :X


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 12, 2009)

Uhm Plushy isn't a furry term, it's actually a normal term.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a lot, mostly dogs wolves and foxes, with a few dolphins or bears thrown in there. I seriously can't resist buying them whenever I go to a gift shop or something XD

But it's not creepy, because I'm an adorable young female and there are no holes in their butts XD

Also, I call them plushies because when I think of stuffed animals, I think of taxidermy =/ And what do you think of when I say "Stuffed turkey"? Not an adorable fuzzy turkey shaped toy, but rather, Thanksgiving dinner o.o


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, I have a few raccoons. Which DOES NOT make me odd. >:3


----------



## Laze (Jan 12, 2009)

Got myself a Husky.

I'm not the cuddly animal sort, it was a gift. I don't really collect them as such. Personally I'd consider it a bit odd if I had like a room full of the blighters.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

Laze said:


> Got myself a Husky.
> 
> I'm not the cuddly animal sort, it was a gift. I don't really collect them as such. Personally I'd consider it a bit odd if I had like a room full of the blighters.



A ROOM full? PSH! I pile them onto my bed and curl up underneath them! XD

Plushies are useless if not used for snuggles >=3


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 12, 2009)

I have too many to count.

I used to have probably well over a hundred but I either threw most of them away or donated so some other kids could have some snuggly love.

Now I probably have 25-35, 9 on my desk, and I sleep with one I've had since 3rd grade.

DON'T JUDGE ME ;-; 

*snuggles christofur* YES HIS NAME IS CHRISTO*FUR* STFU. ;-;


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 12, 2009)

I have:

-1 raccoon (And would LOVE to get more)
-4 or 5 wolves (If you count that canned wolf)
-4 otters (Including the Iron Otter)
-1 armadillo se llama Tico (Hey, this _is_ Texas!  )
-1 mama 'roo with a joey in her pouch (I wish I had money that one time I went to the mall  )

Hope to get more in the future. Maybe I'll post a pic later cuando no tengo sueÃ±o.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

Julian said:


> I have too many to count.
> 
> I used to have probably well over a hundred but I either threw most of them away or donated so some other kids could have some snuggly love.
> 
> ...




LULZ XD

I can't judge you, I still have a bunny that I've had since I was a baby =P

Doesn't really look like a bunny anymore =C


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a lot. Mostly realistic sorts of animals, as well as the more uncommon types like a loon, an otter and such. My favorites are my Folkmanis gryphon puppet and my black leopard. Oh yeah, and my little black batty. <3 The more realistic the better in my opinion. I can't stand teddy bears. I also used to collect Beanie Babies back when I was younger, but I find that the new Beanies aren't nearly as cool.

Maybe I'll gather up all my Beanies and other stuffed animals and take a group shot of them. lol


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got like 32 stuffed animals, and I don't really want to say what animals they are -.-
I don't collect them though, I just don't throw away the ones I had from before.


----------



## Marodi (Jan 12, 2009)

Uro said:


> Zero. I don't want people thinking I'm weird when they come into my house.


 ^ lol this.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 12, 2009)

Uro said:


> Zero. I don't want people thinking I'm weird when they come into my house.



That's right, owning something that are mass produced for cuteness and snuggles will make everybody you bring over think you're weird, they will be awkward and won't ever want to speak to you again, you will eventually die alone all because you dared own something fuzzy and soft.


I own Two myself, one purple dragon and one green with a pink belly and pink poka-dots on the green, dragon. :3

Edit: You can see them here, in this image.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 12, 2009)

Dracokon said:
			
		

> I'm over "what other people think", I've had plenty of opportunities to tell them where they can forcefully put their closedmindedness.


I believe this is the first step in growing up in life, becoming mature. Sadly, many people never reach this stage, ever.



			
				Dracokon said:
			
		

> With that said I have a few bigger ones, an alligator and a Spyro, and some smaller ones like little beanbags that sit up on bookshelves and stuff like that. I've got all I need really... no need to push it since I don't have the space for a million of them.


I've always wanted a good spyro plush, never found one. Either really bad materials, or looking. :\



			
				Dracokon said:
			
		

> I also have this:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1824401/
> 
> <3



Oh my god! So cute!


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 12, 2009)

Have some, cute and cuddling.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 12, 2009)

I call them plushies because that's what they're called in the anime fandom. :/

As far as ones I have at home go, I've got around ten rabbits (Easter presents), a teddy bear that I rescued from the playground when I was still in high school (I felt so sorry for it, it was raining and the poor thing was filthy :C), five or so cats, ten-ish Beanie Babies (mostly cats, three dogs, and an ewe), and a Mewtwo plushie. [EDIT - I have a couple more teddies but I've never been a bear person]

For ones that I have with me in my dorm, I've got a polar bear, a husky, a wolf, a fox, a headcat (as I call it), and a Ty cat plush.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't really collect them but I have a horse and the turtle from Finding Nemo plushie. Both received as a prize.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the strangest feeling of deja vu... anyway I don't really... Okay yeah I kinda do collect plushies, fuck you, I have 

5 small wolves that are more or less "sit around and decorate the place"
1 Large wolf I cuddle with when I go to sleep
4 red foxes
4 felines (white tiger, leopard, tiger and a lion?)
1 lemur
1 Red panda
A giant pink easter bunny
A glow in the dark seal
A small panda
And a fennec fox

All on the headboard of my bed, except the wolf I sleep with, I'm sure I have more plushies than that somewhere though, I remember a big blue bunny with like a pouch and four almost grateful dead looking bears...


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly how many of any type I have.  But at last count I have over 200 and I love every single one. n_n <3333


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Jan 12, 2009)

1 Fox 

5 wolves

And 1 gigantic husky!!!  =)


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to have 8 kitties, a pikachu, and some bears. Now I have one puppy, I miss me stuffed animals but at least I still have one to keep me company while I sleep. I'm such a big kid. lol


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 12, 2009)

Got rid of most of mine last year some time. It was a sad day <=[ I used to have so many that I collected over the years that the sofa under my bed couldn't be seen...

I still have my beanie babies though ^_^ They live in a special tube holder thing.
I also have:
 - A giant speaking Whinnie the Pooh
 - Hellbear (in my avatar, given to me for my 18th by a friend I only get to see once or twice a year)
 - A large plushie of a dog
 - A medium dog which my grandparents gave to me about six or seven years ago for Christmas, the last time I saw them
 - A pirate bear who's missing most of his accessories because I've had him since I was born (he's called Peg-Leg)
 - A couple of toys which have velcro on their arms and hang from my bed.

^_^


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 12, 2009)

i have a lion to match my star sign 

he sit's on the dashbord of my truck and always gives me good luck


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a few.
'Possum
Remy from Ratatouille
Vampire Bat
Flying Fox
Some awful Puffin (my friends got it for me because the battery in it was dying and it made this horrible, slow laugh sound)

I only bought the flying fox for myself. Under the insistence of someone who was with me. The rest were gifts.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a good amount of stuffed animals. If I wasn't running out space in my room I'd be buying more

I'd say I have close to twenty, the majority of them being canine. Two of which are pretty big.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 12, 2009)

2 small doggies


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

I have only a leopard plushy called Jeremy and a Super Mario plushy :3


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I have only a leopard plushy called Jeremy and a Super Mario plushy :3



OMG.  A set of Mario character plushies would kick ass.  Mario, Luigi, Peach, Bowser etc.  Game geek heaven <3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OMG.  A set of Mario character plushies would kick ass.  Mario, Luigi, Peach, Bowser etc.  Game geek heaven <3


word

but they're nowhere to find here :<
at least I found a shop which sells little figurines of them, got Mario, Luigi and Yoshi


----------



## Wreth (Jan 12, 2009)

Sadly none =<


----------



## LoC (Jan 12, 2009)

None. Certain friends of mine would figure out that I'm a furry extremely quickly.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> A ROOM full? PSH! I pile them onto my bed and curl up underneath them! XD
> 
> Plushies are useless if not used for snuggles >=3



I need to note this again. Your post is too adorable when you imagine a little corgi saying it. GOD STOP MESSING WITH MY HEAD

I have a few stuffed animals. Nothing major, though. :]


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I need to note this again. Your post is too adorable when you imagine a little corgi saying it. GOD STOP MESSING WITH MY HEAD
> 
> I have a few stuffed animals. Nothing major, though. :]



>=3

**Waggles bobtail mischievously**

OH HEY! Speaking of plushies, I recently made my first internet purchase the other day: A life-sized corgi plush!! I'm so excited and I can't wait until it comes in the mail!! =3

I even bought a little dog shirt for it X3


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 12, 2009)

5 foxes (My favorite animal)

4 penguins (My favorite bird and I like the Wilkes-Barre Scranton Penguins, the local AHL hockey team.)


----------



## Ratte (Jan 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Plushies are useless if not used for snuggles >=3



QFT

They help me sleep.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried to get a 6ft stuffed T-rex but they had sold all the stock :<


----------



## eevachu (Jan 12, 2009)

I have what can only be described as a _shit-load_.

I have a closet, a twin sized bed, and half a hammock full of the fabric-y little devils.  None of which have anything to do with my utter furfaggotry.  The cotributing factors:

1. I was one of those hippie nature kids growing up (I still am one actually), so I always asked for stuffed animals.  Plus, I'm from the Beanie Baby generation.

2. My real life nickname is *"Bear"* (again, nothing to do with being a furry, that was going to be my legal name had I been born a boy) so everyone likes to give me stuffed bears for presents.

3. I'm an otaku.  I cannot resist plushies.

4. I'm a girl.  I can have 'em without it being weird. xD


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a Spyro stuffed animal. Seriously, that's all I can find. D= I know I used to have a stuffed animal dog or something when I was little that I called Arnold, but I have no clue where he went. I think he moved to Mexico or Canada. x3


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a little dog that's newish. All the rest are ones from when I was a kid that I'm too attached to to give up


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 12, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I have a little dog that's newish. All the rest are ones from when I was a kid that I'm too attached to to give up



That last part I can relate with. I have this stuffed animal of Nala that my sister had given me years ago when I was obsessed with the movie "The Lion King". Nala's tail is coming off and a lot of the stuffing has gone out of her neck so she looks like her neck is broken. <3

I can't give her up. ; ;


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 12, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> That last part I can relate with. I have this stuffed animal of Nala that my sister had given me years ago when I was obsessed with the movie "The Lion King". Nala's tail is coming off and a lot of the stuffing has gone out of her neck so she looks like her neck is broken. <3
> 
> I can't give her up. ; ;



We got a real dog a few years ago and some of my stuffed toys were given to the dog as a chewtoy without my permission. I was heartbroken! 

I only ever had a few and they all meant something to me, the rest of my siblings had hundreds yet mine gets sacrificed 

[/bitterness]

EDIT: I just read this back. OMG I'm such a faggot


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2009)

Easog got me the raccoon one.  It's cute!


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 12, 2009)

i have a Spot the Dog form those books form back when I was in Kindergarten


----------



## Swordsman_02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a classic:
The Teddy Bear.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 12, 2009)

1 rabbit
1 sheep

(future toys)
2 Dobermans
1 Husky


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 12, 2009)

sweet i'm not the only one with a mountain of stuffed animals in the closet. i have to many to count ecept my giant tiger that lays next to my tv in my room and my giant bear. i think i have well over a hundred or so. but i agree that the phase of "what will my friends think" is stupid and should never have occured.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

I actually have no stuffed animals or plushies. Other than the ones my parents keep in their closet from when I was much younger, of course.


----------



## uncia (Jan 12, 2009)

One snow leopard from 20-odd years back and a puma that prolly doesn't count as that's only partly stuffed (Nargle wouldn't like it ). Gave away (or have had "borrowed") the tigers...


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a TeddyBear that I sleep with X3 His name is Penny


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 12, 2009)

Couple of Beavers (former corporate mascots) an Otter or three.  The kits bought me an Otter webkin too.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got quite a bit. I can't give you a rundown of how many of each, but my estimate is about 20-30, hanging around in drawers and closets...

For most of my childhood I slept with a tiger I named Hobbes. So gosh darned original, I know.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 12, 2009)

I have my childhood toy sitting around somewhere and this thing I got as a carnival prize, don't really know what it's even supposed to be.  I wanted to get a fox when we visited the Smithsonian, but eventually I decided against it.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

I have tons of plushies and stuffed animals. I have at least 100. I AM NOT A PLUSHOPHILE! If someone calls me that one more time I'll be pissed. I just have them cause they are cute.


----------



## DragonKid (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the following:
3 dragons
1 dog w/ a bingo tag
1 fish
1 dolphin
1 golden lizard

I'm on the hunt for more plushies. And I know of a place near me where I can get more!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a few....  I've got 4 pokemon (Charizard, charmander, blastoise, and pikachu), a big 20-inch tall toon-ish style dragon, Bowser and a Yoshi.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got quite a few, but unfortunately most are in storage right now. (I'm in a transitory state atm.)

I name them and assign them fragments of my personality.
I sometimes catch myself talking to them.
I have no sexual feelings or interactions with any of them.
I sleep with a rather large flier named Daisy.  (Her joey, named Gatsby, stays under my bed and out of sight.  He's the only one that doesn't like me, and I'm convinced he's had several attempts to turn the others against me.)


----------



## John Wolf (Jan 13, 2009)

There was this shop in my City that used to sell Stuffed Animals, in the City Center. Though it closed down about five years previous.


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got

1 cat
3 kittens (in a basket!)
1 stitch
2 1up mushrooms
1 goomba
1 koopa troopa
2 Taiko no Tatsukin drums!

and a few others scattered around.

I like my plushies, and I like my video games, what can I say ^^


----------



## Marsridge (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I absolutely collect stuffed animals! Sometimes I refer to them as plushies too. Ever since I was a little girl, I would get stuffed animals for birthdays and holidays, and when I had an allowance I would buy them! Unfortunately, the ones I've had for a long time are in another state. But they are still safe and sound. 

Currently, I have about 100 Beanie Babies, I loved those when I was younger, but over the last few years gave most of them to younger kids. As for big, snuggly plushies, I have a bernese mountain dog, a labrador, a husky, a black panther, a gorilla with baby attached to her back, a seal, an orange cat, and two tiger cubs that I bought in December. There may be a few that I didn't mention, like the bunnies in my closet, a siamese cat Webkinz, and various others.  

I prefer my stuffed animals to be realistic, and haven't liked the ones resembling cartoony popular characters from TV or movies. I can't seem to cuddle with them, it doesn't feel the same as with generic animals that I can really get attached too. Except pokemon! I have a charmander and blastoise, and a big fluffy pikachu that sings in some Asian language (I was told it was not Japanese, though.) His cheeks light up too! He sits at the end of my bed on the floor, while the rest are on my bed. 

Plushies are a big part of my day, and I am in some communities online for stuffed animal collectors/lovers. I name all of mine, and develop different bonds with each of them. My black labrador plushie is the one most special to me. I even plan to make my own stuffed animal very soon!


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to have around 20 (maybe?). But now they are... they are... I'm not sure. Probably stored away somewhere or donated.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no fuckin' idea how many stuffies I have. I just have a fuckton. I like to collect the odd ones like my turkey vulture and tarantula! Cuddlekins are the shit.

I got mainly wolves. My favorite is a 30in Wild Republic Cuddlekins Wolf named Puppy my mate got me while he was in Iraq. I still sleep with him when not with my mate. Yea, I'm pathetic.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have one big husky that my mom left with me lol


----------



## bearetic (Jan 14, 2009)

One. I just put it somewhere open after reading page 1. :3
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/kaze2k5/for%20the%20web/BaylorLion002.jpg

A buncha old ones at home, though.

I'm going to get a few for class, though. We're making stuffed animals out of WELDED STEEL. It's gonna be exciting. ^_^



jellyhurwit said:


> Remy from Ratatouille


<3 CUTE
One of the best movies EVER.



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> They help me sleep.


QFT.
I'm actually surprised, but it's legit. I don't toss and turn for two hours anymore. I guess squeezing it and being ultra happy wears me out or is better than stressing out about getting to sleep, or something



eevachu said:


> 2. My real life nickname is "Bear" (again, nothing to do with being a furry, that was going to be my legal name had I been born a boy) so everyone likes to give me stuffed bears for presents.



I'd name my (potential future) kid "Bear," if it weren't going to be assumed that I named him that because I went to Baylor. That, to me, would be like naming your kid after yourself, and I don't want that.


STORY TIME!
It'll help you get to sleep. 

I went to a small K-12 school from sometime in elementary school to graduation.
In 5th grade, we had a nice old lady for a teacher. (She's still alive and kickin'!) At the end of the year, she gave us stuffed bears with caps and diplomas :3
As the years went on, I'd go and visit her in her classroom, and her sister in the library.

When my turn came to graduate from high school, I gave gifts to a few of the teachers that have made a difference in my life over the years. I ended up buying her a bear from Build-a-Bear, dressed him up in a blue shirt and khaki pants (like our school uniform), and named him after myself, since I couldn't think of a better name.

She loved it. She said she'd put it by her bed every night and think of me.


Wow. I need to go visit. It's been too long.


----------



## Moka (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't collect them, but I have a few.

- Two dogs, one of which I always cuddle with when I sleep.
- One lemur.
- One teddy bear (keeps me company at work).

More would always be nice.

I used to have a lot when I was younger, back in middle school I think. But my parents got rid of them, because apparently I was too old to have plushies. *sigh*


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Got 4 small wolves on top of my bookcase. Would like to get more though.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a good amount of those beanie babies stuffed somewhere in a box from when I was younger, not sure if those count.

Have a few stuffed animals/plushies as gifts, I don't see myself ever going out and buying one just because.


----------



## shadowdragonfox (Jan 14, 2009)

i have only one a teddy bear that i sleep with but one point i want to start back getting them


----------



## Marsridge (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone else give out some of their stuffed animals to family members or friends? And then when you visit that house, you see your old stuffy lounging on a bed or dresser? My grandparents bring out my colorful turkey every Thanksgiving, and Christmas Bear with a bell for the winter. I've visited family back home in Michigan, and they would have some of my old animals as decoration in the kitchen and spare bedroom and such. It was a really welcoming and satisfying feeling that they had kept them and left them out for people to see! And it is certainly heartwarming to know your little cousin sleeps with the teddy bear you gave her long ago. 

Edit: I just got home, I went to my mom's house, and I brought back some of my plushies that I had there! Three bags of 'em! I've got a giant penguin, another smaller pikachu, a little beanie husky, a Neopets Unicorn, and 3 teddy bears - one of which is 3 feet tall, shiny white with velvet red paws and a big red bow!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 15, 2009)

NEVER heard the word "plushies" until furry crap hit my life. Always called them stuffed animals. Thats what they are to me.
   There was also a comment about not wanting people thinking you are weird. People know I am DAM weird before they even come near my house.
   ALl of my stuffed collection is in my room.
  Nargle , I agree with you. They are useless unless used to snuggle with. I hate the world. The stuffed animals are cute , soft , fuzzy , don't argue with me or piss me of. EVerything the real world does pisses me off.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> NEVER heard the word "plushies" until furry crap hit my life. Always called them stuffed animals. Thats what they are to me.
> There was also a comment about not wanting people thinking you are weird. People know I am DAM weird before they even come near my house.
> ALl of my stuffed collection is in my room.
> Nargle , I agree with you. They are useless unless used to snuggle with. I hate the world. The stuffed animals are cute , soft , fuzzy , don't argue with me or piss me of. EVerything the real world does pisses me off.



o.o! The world isn't so bad! **Discreetly slips a chill-pill into you beverage**

Hehehe


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to have a few plushies, but my dog got a hold of them and killed them.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> 2 coyotes (very hard to find!)


 
...they are? sorry im not trying to be mean or anything....i just see em alot up here. xP *oh and on a side note has like....alot of dragons, a wolf, and a kitty*


----------



## Moka (Jan 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> NEVER heard the word "plushies" until furry crap hit my life.



I have, but "stuffed animals" is definitely more common.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for somewhat agreeing with me on this. Always have been and always will be stuffed animals to me. MAybe plush animals sometimes. ALways had them , so did my dad. I think thats where I got my collecting issue from. Still have more coming in.
   Dragoon , barely see coyotes. WHere have you been looking? ANd are you the Dragoon in Mass I have heard so much about?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2009)

I have two stuffed animals I take with me everywhere. There's a cheetah named Spots that I've had since 2nd grade, and a husky named Poe. I got him about a month ago.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 17, 2009)

A cheetah, you say?
Got pics?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Nope, my parents got rid or gave to my nephew the ones I had 9.9


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 17, 2009)

i have 4 Tails stuffed animals (the biggest being 20" X3). i have never heard of the word 'Plush/Plushy' until last year, when i got the 2nd one i have online in January. Infact, i've had all of them for a year now X3


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jan 17, 2009)

I have about 130 stuffed tigers...

...and a stuffed husky.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2009)

character said:


> A cheetah, you say?
> Got pics?


It gets into a lot of fights.

My cell phone quality sucks


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 17, 2009)

I've heard the word Plush before wich usually was the name for an extra furry stuffed animal which usually meant it was a little more expensive. 

The word Plushie was never heard of except after I learned about the fandom.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

does any one else like the build-a-bear workshop? that is where i got one of my dogs he is sooooo soft


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

I admit I never heard "plushie" before the fandom, but I heard "plush" plenty of times before the fandom, and I figured "plushie" was simply a cutesy evolution of "plush toy".

I don't think it should be considered a fandom-only word, really, simply because of the relatively short leap in evolution from "plush toy or animal" to "plushie".


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been calling them 'plushies' since I was little and so does well...every other non-reta-...furry that I know.

BUT I DIGRESS

I love them they are adorable and I collect them so I really can't count how many I have most are in storage however.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been calling them plushies ever scince I saw the name on Neopets. then my brother and parents started, and eventually my friends.

hmmm.... I has
9 dogs and wolves
7 teddy bears
3 cats
2 unicorns
2 birds
2 moneys
a snake
a sea lion
a panda
a turtle
a dinosaur (t-rex)
a leopard
a racoon
a sting ray
a fish of some sort
a butterfly
and serveral Neopets and Pokemon plushies.

and that's only the ones I can remember atm!


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 17, 2009)

Asmiro said:


> I used to have a few plushies, but my dog got a hold of them and killed them.



That's horrible.  D:

Did they get burials?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

I have two siamese cats.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I have two siamese cats.



what are they joined by?


----------



## bearetic (Jan 17, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It gets into a lot of fights.
> 
> My cell phone quality sucks



I _think_ I can identify its tattered clothes? o_o



Lyrihl said:


> 2 moneys



You should buy some more plushies with those moneys :F

But, seriously, DAAAAAAAAAAAMN that's a lotta different species

I wanna see that, and those 130 tigers + 1 husky


Pics wherever possible, errbody!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 17, 2009)

Still debating on this 32" racoon on ebay for $100. Should I buy it?


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 17, 2009)

I pretty much buy a plushie whenever I go on vacation or to the zoo.

I have this little velociraptor plush that is just about the cutest thing ever and I got him in London.
I also have an anteater, an okapi, a jackrabbit, and a ton of others I can't really remember right now. I have a lot of rabbit plushies.
My favorite plushie is probably the Darkrai I got for Christmas. He is adorable and I snuggle him every night before I sleep.


----------



## foxinblack (Jan 17, 2009)

Gawd... I love my stuffed animals! :O

Let's see...
3 red foxes
1 extremely large polar bear
2 wolves
1 german sheperd
6 horses
2 cats
and one elephant! ^^


----------



## bearetic (Jan 18, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Still debating on this 32" racoon on ebay for $100. Should I buy it?



You got the money, honey?

Only you can answer that question. We can help you out. I'd say if you don't have enough giant stuffed animals, then GO FOR IT!

Oh, and link, please.



KillerFreya said:


> I pretty much buy a plushie whenever I go on vacation or to the zoo.
> 
> I have this little velociraptor plush that is just about the cutest thing ever and I got him in London.
> I also have an anteater, an okapi, a jackrabbit, and a ton of others I can't really remember right now. I have a lot of rabbit plushies.
> My favorite plushie is probably the Darkrai I got for Christmas. He is adorable and I snuggle him every night before I sleep.



A cute velociraptor? awwwwpixploxmust see!
ITT I ask for too many photos. Hope y'all don't mind.
And interesting species!

Here's an anteater (cameraphone photo from a b/w reproduction on a sheet of paper; the project sheet for that welded steel project.)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/kaze2k5/for%20the%20web/plush2.jpg
Grrrr.

I just bought some more for my class project, but had to choose one. I chose the devil >
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/kaze2k5/for the web/plush4.jpg
Can we say "campus bookstore?" The devil was from Wal-Mart.
No, I don't play guitar, I just have one. String's been broken for months.

I have three of the devil: one to cut into pieces and see how it's put together, one to observe fully put together, and one for just in case.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

Big Snoopy doll! All i need.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

Also interested in seeing this cute raptor.
  The anteater looked quite different. Thats the 1st one of those I have ever seen.
  Whats the biggest one that anybody has? Just checked the site I got it from ans the biggest one I see is 30 inches. But thats from nose to butt. Not from nose to tail. If from nose to tail I would say it's about 40 inches.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got a big bunny rabbit and a little fox. ^_^


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

let see:

1 has one Liverbird
1 devil
2 red bears
1 blue Lion (3 Lions, England)
1 hairy lion
5 snow tigers, all different sizes
1 tiger, thats lying down
1 husky on a lead

and thats it


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 18, 2009)

oooooo i also remembered that i have a armaddilo, and a beany baby crab.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 18, 2009)

i have  hundreds and   of many different kinds dog bunnys  foxes  horse   big  cats little cats Everything


----------



## KillerFreya (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, here's what the velociraptor looks like.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 18, 2009)

It's cute, but I was expecting "the cutest thing ever." YOU LIED D:<


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 18, 2009)

it is really cute, i wish i had one.


----------



## embriel (Jan 18, 2009)

I only have a seal and a lion, I use to have tons more but I gave them to my younger sister, I just want a one bear though Dx


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 18, 2009)

none...katrina took em


----------



## bearetic (Jan 18, 2009)

"Plush" is legit because it's a catch-all for things that are and AREN'T animals, like cowboys and airplanes and bananas 



embriel said:


> I only have a seal and a lion, I use to have tons more but I gave them to my younger sister, I just want a one bear though Dx


Go buy one!
And then another.
And another.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't expect the raptor to be so fuzzy. It was cute , but not as cute as expected.
   I finally went and bought the 32" racoon. I can't wait to get it. Might sleep better with it.
  Here's a link to it..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9990&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
  Bought it. It's mine. How could I not. I have bought one of every racoon I can find. Like pokemon , but not as queer. I don't have to catch them all. Just collect the ones I can.


----------



## embriel (Jan 18, 2009)

character said:


> Go buy one!
> And then another.
> And another.


 
D: If I wasn't worried about the questions my parents would ask I totally would, but I guess being a female helps in this sort of situation XD


----------



## embriel (Jan 18, 2009)

I just happened to remember my grandmother's house is COVERED in bear plushes,
She literally has more than like 500, from the Coca cola polar bears to a giant black bear wearing a straw hat, [it's bigger than me... D:] she has bears lining her walls, and on her shelves, plus a room FULL of just bear items, including posters and cards, oh yeah and she has this one cat plush i think  There is no where on her property you can't see a bear, there are bears in both her back and front yards and in her car and garage. I should ask her if she's a furry...


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

DAm , sounds like my brother in law's Coca cola collecion. If it has coke on it ,he has it. Bears and all.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 18, 2009)

I have plenty. Most of them are dragons, though. And they all reside on my bed. :>


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 18, 2009)

meh...who needs stuff animals...i snuggle with the real thing ^^


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a couple different yoshies. :3
I also have some others, like Petey Piranha, Mario, Diddy Kong, Meowth...


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Jan 19, 2009)

I have soooooooo many.. once I get inside my closet I'll take inventory but i have at least 40


----------



## Zanzer (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I have some left from childhood


----------



## bearetic (Jan 19, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> none...katrina took em



No offense, but that was over 3 years ago. What happened?



Defiant said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9990&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> Bought it. It's mine. How could I not. I have bought one of every racoon I can find. Like pokemon , but not as queer. I don't have to catch them all. Just collect the ones I can.



:3 and lol and awwww, respectively.



embriel said:


> I just happened to remember my grandmother's house is COVERED in bear plushes,



I guess you found your bear


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

My grandma had the biggest teddybear collection I ever saw...holy shit, her house was stuffed.

(pun intended)


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 19, 2009)

character said:


> No offense, but that was over 3 years ago. What happened?


i know but i never buy any... those were all gifts


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2009)

My CSI room will be nearing completion.


----------



## nedded (Jan 20, 2009)

I have one sitting out, and two computer boxes full in storage 'cause I never got rid of them as a kid.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 21, 2009)

No need to get rid of them Nedded. Embrace and enjoy them. I do. I don't have a single one from my childhood. Just the ones I have been colecting since like a year before I knew of this furry hell I am in.


----------



## Klace (Jan 22, 2009)

I have like 10...
I have wolves, lions, a Simba, and a Kero-chan.


----------



## malis (Jan 25, 2009)

Fffff, I have way too fucking many to count. I love plushies and I always have so stfu. I just got a giant teddy bear today: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1928007/#cid:13903542

I also have a bin full of beanie babies. :>


----------



## ninetails390 (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't "collect" them, per say, but I have quite a lot of them (like, a billion). My current favorite is a really old, delightfully cuddly calico cat named Bell (who, needless to say, has a bell around his neck... which drives my mom nuts, because I share a bed with her, and therefore so do my pillows, blankets, and any stuffed animals I'm currently attached to), who I got from a garage sale for like... 25 cents a couple years back. Clearly, some small child really adored the little fellow before they outgrew him- when I got him, he was already rather well-loved and floppy. I luffs him oh so much. <3 (...and yes, I know calico cats are all female. Yes, I know i refer to my stuffed calico as male. Don't ask me to justify this logic. XD)

I've had quite a few other favorites over the years. Some of the most memorable being my GIANT stuffed Pikachu (named, creatively, "Pikachu"), a pair of stuffed owls (a scruffy little brown one and a snowey) named (equally creatively) Hedwig and Pidwidgeon, a white tiger named Byakko (who kept my company during some very lonely junior high years), and a tiny stuffed Charizard who I called Magikarp (to this day, magikarp teh charizard rides in my hip pack every time I go to an amusement park- he loves roller coasters, but he's deathly afraid of the water!).

...on that subject: Me and my brother always cram stuffed animals into our hip packs when we go to amusement parks. My brother usually brings some of the smaller members of his frog family... he has a MASSIVE collection of stuffed frogs called the "Roaker family" (along with a few "adopted" members of the family, such a "Dolphie Roaker," the baby dolphin that "Mama Roaker" adopted). I have fond memories of the Roaker family. x33 (Me and my brother used to roleplay our stuffed animals a lot when we were younger. It was the predecessor to our roleplaying cartoon characters, and later our own characters.)


----------



## Riptor (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a Knuckles plushy I got on vacation when I was a little kid. It came from Denny's for a Sonic Underground promotion. I used to have a Sonic one, but I gave it to my friend and told him to do whatever with it.

They were both made of cheap felt and weren't really cuddly at all.







 (Picture of the Sonic one, it's not my picture)

I also had some kind of Hershey cow plushie, I don't know where I got that. I don't ever do anything with the plushies, I just hide them in a far corner of my room and forget about them.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 26, 2009)

I just have a white tiger, but it's huge, like the size of a fucking dog lol. I left it at home because I have to keep my man cred (lol) at college but I kind of miss it ;_; It's so cuddly! :3


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2009)

Malis , is that from huge plush company? It looks familiar.
 Just got my 32" standing racoon today. It looks bigger now that I have it here.


----------



## Snack (Jan 27, 2009)

Defiant said:


> My CSI room will be nearing completion.



hagabahagabahagaba


----------



## malis (Jan 28, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Malis , is that from huge plush company? It looks familiar.
> Just got my 32" standing racoon today. It looks bigger now that I have it here.



I don't think so. It's some CVS brand thing which made me happy cause I get 30% off CVS brand products cause I work there. -3-


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got into doing that and i have a lot of Dog ones ^_^


----------

